# casal de gent gran



## donaximena

Bon dia,

algú sap com es diu en francés "casal de gent gran" ?


----------



## merquiades

Bonjour.  J'ai déjà vu _Maison /Foyer /Association / Club / du troisième âge (pour les seniors). _ Il y a des différences mais il faudrait que tu m'en expliques un peu plus.  On y vit?  Si c'est le cas je pense que _maison_ et _foyer_ sont les termes les plus précis.  Sinon,  peut-être que _association_ fera l'affaire.  En tout cas, à mon avis c'est _maison_ le plus neutre.


----------



## donaximena

Bonsoir Merquiades,  non, on n'y vit pas, c'est pourquoi j'avais des doutes.

J'utiliserai  "association du troisième âge" ou "association senior".
Merci infiniment !


----------



## gvergara

I un _casal d'avis_ seria el mateix que un _casal de gent gran_?


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Sí, però és millor fer servir el terme «gent gran» perquè no tots tenen néts.


----------



## Doraemon-

Exacte. Avis/iaios és l'expressió familiar per a la gent gran. S'utilitza molt en el parlar corrent (casal d'avis) però tècnicament per a una residència no resulta molt adient, perquè no necessàriament han de ser avis o tenir descendència. Al Principat s'ha imposat la fòrmula "gent gran", al País Valencià s'empra més "ancians".


----------



## gvergara

A veure, m'ha sorgit un altre dubte. Per referir-se a una residència on viuen persones velles que no poden ésser cuidades per la seva família (_casa de reposo _en castellà xilè) també feu servir _casal de gent gran_, o aquest terme es refereix només a un lloc on s'organitzen activitats de lleure?


----------



## Dymn

_Residència d'avis _o _residència de gent gran_, per ser més correctes, com en castellà d'Espanya si no erro.


----------



## Doraemon-

El casal d'ancians es refereix als centres de dia, on van a jugar a cartes i tal. 
On els cuiden quan la família no pot és la residència d'ancians.


----------



## Bevj

Afegiría que en el casal, no hi ha serveis médics i tampoc atenció especialitzada.  Es un lloc d'oci, res més, sovint regentat pels mateixos avis.


----------

